# 450 BM for bear



## 98885

mmac1318 said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to be hunting this season so now I'm trying to decide which rifle to use. Like most of you I do have several to choose from but I'm really leaning towards my 450. I know it has more than enough energy but my main concern is which bullet? Some of my buddies have had some problems with the SST while deer hunting, mostly lung shot deer going a little too far with little blood. I don't want to deal with that on a bear hunt. What do you guys think?


450 BM will do a great job. Bears die easy.


----------



## Driven2tri24

Lots of guys used the 450 and it is the preferred round by the outfitter nowadays..


----------



## Northerner

I’m Kind of late to the game here but I used a 450 BM this year on my bear and it was awesome. No problem at all, don’t over think it. Shot placement is everything.


----------



## SuperHunter18

My daughter shot hers with my 450 pushing 300gr Federal Powershoks....she knocked the bear off the bait and it went about 12 yards...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## KL747

I took a 350lb bear this season using a .450 on an AR. Hornady Black 250 grain. I used this round because 5 rounds at 100 yards were all touching each other. Shot placement is key in any hunting situation. This bear was quartering away, expansion on entry was great, exit on the off side shoulder, dead bear. I haven't used this gun on deer yet and I can't wait for Nov. 15th!


----------

